
YCRFS 4: New Ways to Use Live Video - pg
http://ycombinator.com/rfs4.html
======
shrike
I wonder if the augmented reality tech that Yelp is using on the iphone could
be overlaid on a Justin.tv stream. Anyone watching a stream could click on a
business in the video and connect to their site|Opentable|Yelp. If we could
get solid object recognition working we could link to Amazon product pages
(revenue!!) or such. Find a bottle of Pepsi|Coke in a stream, click on it, get
a coupon for .50 off your next Whopper meal with a large soda. (revenue??)

~~~
abstractbill
I'm pretty sure this is technically possible. Eric and I both worked hard to
get around Flash's often insane security stuff and make sure the bitmap of the
video stream is available if you want it. So you should be able to just grab
the bitmap periodically, do some computation on it, and then overlay whatever
you want in a Flash layer that sits on top of our video layer.

I think jtv augmented reality apps would be great!

------
recampbell
It's not much of a business idea, but I've recently been thinking about a way
for communities (esp in high crime areas) to do an online neighborhood watch.
IE, neighbors put webcams in their front windows and the site presents
combined (customizable) views of these webcams a la security camera displays.
What if Grandma could email the police a security camera sequence showing who
vandalized the library? You could even imagine communities providing bounties
for any tips leading to a conviction, so kids in India can protect Walmart
parking lots for us.

~~~
jtvdeveloper
There's an effort to use Justin.tv as a neighborhood security watch at
Ourblock.tv, which is the successor to Adam's Block (if you remember that news
report a while back) However, the team coding the site all have full time
jobs, and development is moving slowly (but steadily).

------
steveplace
My web presence is getting drawn more and more to live video, and my current
solution works...sort of, and I'm always looking for better alternatives-- but
it's good to see other alternatives that aren't just out of the box.

I know the justin.tv guys are on here, would love to ping some ideas off you
and make some connections.

~~~
abstractbill
Feel free to email me - bill@justin.tv - if I'm not the right person to talk
to, I can help you find whoever is.

~~~
steveplace
mike emailed me, thanks

------
tectonic
For those interested, here is a link to the JT API:
<http://apiwiki.justin.tv/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page>

------
rokhayakebe
-Traffic monitoring. Partner with a few delivery companies, and you can start to push live traffic feeds to the web. Start in one city to test feasibility, then grow.

-Maps. Let people register to record a trip from their home to work. Send the package, they set it up on their dashboard, record the round-trip, then send the package to the next location.

-Secret shopping. Boy, do they treat people poorly at some places. Please take a live feed, so employees can be fired or rewarded on the spot.

\- Recording Clubs live, so I know what it looks like before I go and spend 10
bucks to get in and find it empty.

~~~
abstractbill
_Recording Clubs live_

We have <http://justin.tv/dnalounge> \- that one has worked out pretty well,
but obviously jwz isn't your average club owner. I'd love to see someone start
a jtv-based business that helps all the other clubs get online (but I have no
idea what YC would think of it - just in case that needs to be said!).

~~~
RK
Live music is the first thing that I thought of.

It would be cool for bands to be able to stream their shows live on their own
sites, facebook pages, etc.

~~~
pg
We would be very interested in a startup that let bands make extra money by
streaming their shows.

